# applying glaze with DA, how to



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a week off work so I'll be doing my car this week. I'll be happy with polishing out 70% of the imperfections as it has a lot of swirls, I don't have a paint dept gauge and it's a DD.
so after using SSR2.5 and V38, I'm going to apply Poorboys Black Hole (if it arrives in time, otherwise I'll use Megs Dark wax) to fill in the rest of the imperfections.
-Now to apply a glaze if you want it to fill, do you have to use a polishing pad to get the cleaners working or can it be applied with a finishing of finessing pad?
-and what about the technique? should you work in 12x12 sections and do some passes, or just 1 pass and go over a complete panel in 1 time, like you would apply a wax by hand?
-and what would be the best speed to be apply it with a DA ( and a rotary, just for a complete information for other readers)?

thanks


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

You have a week off to do it , just do it by hand ?

Just use a nice soft finishing pad and leather it on , the 12x12 is not so important as you are not polishing and not looking for good technique , just apply until its thin and spread then allow to haze and wipe off , job done 

Hope that helps


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

i just have a week off, so I have some time to dedicate a day to my car, rest of the time it's renovating the house... so, no way I'll do it by hand.  i need my arms the next couple of days


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Finishing pad and def machine, as you imagine thin coats a machine can spread it super thin.

I would look to do a whole panel at a time going over a few times one set one way as say vertical the next horizontal.

Then another and a third for good measure.

Leave to cure and then buff off.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

As above, all spot on advice - just make sure your pad is a super-squishy soft finishing pad, and take your time. You don't even need to crank up the machine to a high speed, as all you need to do is spread the glaze evenly, not apply any correction. 

Buff off by hand as per the glaze's instructions, then stand back, light your pipe and admire your handiwork


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

set your Da at speed 2.5/3 :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I normally work it 3 on a finishing pad and go over it a few times, so it looks like there is more or less nothing on the panel and then buff.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Foxx said:


> As above, all spot on advice - just make sure your pad is a super-squishy soft finishing pad, and take your time. You don't even need to crank up the machine to a high speed, as all you need to do is spread the glaze evenly, not apply any correction.
> 
> Buff off by hand as per the glaze's instructions, then stand back, light your pipe and admire your handiwork


what do you mean, not apply any correction?


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Blackmondie said:


> what do you mean, not apply any correction?


When you're applying the glaze your intent is not to alter or correct the paint surface at all , just apply the glaze evenly - so you want absolute minimal cut from your pad, and you don't need to use a high speed - as the others have said, probably speed 3 tops


----------

